# 13x7 on a 96 DEVILLE



## evilseed (Jan 23, 2009)

will 13x7 reverse offset wires fit my 96 deville since its front wheel drive?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

No. No. *NO.* :nono:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

no u will need to use the 13x7 standard


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

13X7 standards will not fit ,the diameter of the rim will hit the caliper plus on the rear it will not clear the body,You'll have to put 14x7 standards on that caddy..........


----------



## evilseed (Jan 23, 2009)

well in that case anyone wanna buy a 96 deville. if i cant roll right i dont want it


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilseed_@Jan 27 2009, 06:53 AM~12827030
> *well in that case anyone wanna buy a 96 deville. if i cant roll right i dont want it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilseed_@Jan 27 2009, 05:53 AM~12827030
> *well in that case anyone wanna buy a 96 deville. if i cant roll right i dont want it
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

if you want the deep dish rims find a rwd car


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evilseed_@Jan 27 2009, 06:53 AM~12827030
> *well in that case anyone wanna buy a 96 deville. if i cant roll right i dont want it
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FWDowned


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

that sux back before I realized they were fwd and the fleetwoods were rwd I liked the body on the deville's way better


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slap some vogue rims and tires then you'll be set then get a rwd that's what I did. Devilles are nice...when they're working.


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

got u set of 20'' FWD daytons for ya...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

slap some 22''s and call it a day


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Jan 29 2009, 02:23 PM~12849332
> *got u  set of 20'' FWD daytons for ya...
> *


dont look terrible ether  had them on my 97 




































until you see one of these :0


----------



## evilseed (Jan 23, 2009)

how much for the 20's? hate to do it but it might get me by till i find a fleetwood in my area


----------



## evilseed (Jan 23, 2009)

last caddy was sick homie.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by evilseed_@Jan 27 2009, 05:53 AM~12827030
> *well in that case anyone wanna buy a 96 deville. if i cant roll right i dont want it
> *


1k and I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

I got some 20 in wires with tires for 5 bills. 2 of the tires are bad though and you're gonna need adapters for a fwd. You pay shipping.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yeah, will 20s even clear in the rear if there's a skirt?


----------



## evilseed (Jan 23, 2009)

shit homie a g takes it!


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)

so let me get this straight u cant put deep dish rim on a fwd car cus i want to put sum 13's in 100 spoke on a 95 toyota.......????????????????can some one explain to me if there is a way to do that .....thanx :dunno:


----------



## batmax (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 26 2004, 02:31 AM~2449096
> *I think lowridin is a life style that has never fully died out in Houston and 28 inch blingin wheels are just a fad....
> I have been noticing more and more lolows on the streets of H-town I think it will come back in time.
> Im down for a good chill/cruse spot :biggrin:
> *


yea on those you can just grind your caliper bracket down or just cut it off like i did on my 03 camry :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

stick out to far and the front not even


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)

so if i grind the brake caliper they will fit will it affect the car in the future??? what about the back will it fit.???


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)

ay joe u got a pic of u brake calipers after u grinded them


----------



## montecarlo84 (Dec 16, 2007)

so knowbody on here know nothing about puting spokes on FWD cars ??????????????????????????


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

They're too busy putting them on RWD because it isn't the 90s anymore


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

This is my 94' Deville. 14x7 standard off set. just a little grinding of the inner fender and they fit good. :biggrin:


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

i have seen one with 13x7 standards i think they had to grind the calipers. My homie has his sitting 17" daytons with vouges we had to cut and grind the quarter panel to make them fit in the back but the chrome moulding covers where we trimmed.


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

hy joey :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mando1981_@Feb 26 2009, 08:29 PM~13123237
> *i have seen one with 13x7 standards i think they had to grind the calipers. My homie has his sitting 17" daytons with vouges we had to cut and grind the quarter panel to make them fit in the back but the chrome moulding covers where we trimmed.
> *


Post some pics.


----------



## mando1981 (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 26 2009, 09:35 PM~13124019
> *Post some pics.
> *


----------

